# How to package plant for shipping?



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

A little late but I need to ask. Last Thursday I shipped some plants Postal Priority hoping they would arrive Saturday but they didn't. Now I wonder if I packed them so they will last the extra time. I put them in plastic bags with water. I then squeezed all the air out so they would always be submerged. Was that OK or should I have left some air in the bags?

Don H


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many wrap plants in paper towel just damp, in the bag.I ship in bags just damp(no extra water).The water allows the plants to move around too much and get damaged during shipping.This time of year I insulate the box (with foil faced foam)and use 3 day heat packs also.
What you got ?(to sell?)


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Many wrap plants in paper towel just damp, in the bag.I ship in bags just damp(no extra water).The water allows the plants to move around too much and get damaged during shipping.This time of year I insulate the box (with foil faced foam)and use 3 day heat packs also.
> What you got ?(to sell?)


The paper towel method makes sense. Also a smaller box needed means less shipping cost. Will use it next time. 

I was answering a request on this site for some moss. My moss was in need of trimming so I volunteered to ship some, probably 2 cups, for cost of shipping. I'll remember to post the same offer next time. BTW The LFS offered me 75 cents a cup for the moss. Not worth the gas to get to the store.

Don H


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can also get flat rate boxes from post office for free.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have received plants in just plastic ziploc bags and although most make it okay some tend to dry out a tad. Once a plant dries out it damages the plant. Those that I get wrapped in something wet seem to do better.

I actually have sent more plants in flat rate envelopes than anything else. Wrap in newspaper and then run it under water and then place in ziploc freezer bags. This works really well shipping stems. I have also sent them in tubes, wrapped in garbage bags for really large plants.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep he has. I've gotten a few from him.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I ordered plants from California and I live in Tennessee.all thay do is use air in the bag.i get the plants in 3 days.the plants always look great.hope this help.


----------

